# [SOLVED] Konfiguracja domeny - bind - problemy

## kacper

cześć,

Mam problem z konfiguracja domeny, przyznam się bez bicia, że robiłem to ostatnio bardzo dawno temu. Zarejestrowałem sobie dwie domeny, na darmowych serwerach nsx.pl i afraid.org (sinet.mooo.com i sinet.nsx.pl), zrobiłem sobie zapasowe NSy na freedns.sgh.waw.pl a cała konfigurację wziąłem z http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/bind-guide.xml.

Niestety nie działa to tak jakby chciał, pewnie robi jakiś prosty błąd, ale nie mogę go znaleźć  :Sad: 

Konfiguracja wygląda tak :

named.conf 

```

options {

        directory "/var/bind";

        listen-on-v6 { none; };

        listen-on port 53 { 127.0.0.1; 192.168.15.1; };

        pid-file "/var/run/named/named.pid";

};

view "internal" {

        match-clients { 192.168.15.0/24; localhost; };

        recursion yes;

        zone "sinet.nsx.pl" {

                type master;

                file "pri/sinet.nsx.pl.internal";

                allow-transfer { any; };

        };

};

view "external" {

        match-clients { any; };

        recursion no;

        zone "." IN {

                type hint;

                file "named.ca";

        };

        zone "127.in-addr.arpa" IN {

                type master;

                file "pri/127.zone";

                allow-update { none; };

                notify no;

        };

        zone "sinet.nsx.pl" {

                type master;

                file "pri/sinet.nsx.pl.external";

                allow-query { any; };

                allow-transfer {

      193.111.27.194; 194.145.96.21; 

      };

   };

   zone "sinet.mooo.com" {

                type master;

                file "pri/sinet.mooo.com.external";

                allow-query { any; };

                allow-transfer {

                193.111.27.194; 194.145.96.21;

                };

        };

};

logging {

        channel default_syslog {

                file "/var/log/named/named.log" versions 3 size 5m;

                severity debug;

                print-time yes;

                print-severity yes;

                print-category yes;

        };

       category default { default_syslog; };

};

```

sinet.nsx.pl.internal

```

$TTL 2d

@   IN SOA   ns.sinet.nsx.pl.   root.sinet.nsx.pl. (

   2010013101   ;serial

   3h   ; refresh

   1h   ; retry

   1w   ; expiry

   1d )   ; minimum

sinet.nsx.pl.   IN   A   192.168.15.1

sinet.nsx.pl.   IN   MX   0 mail.sinet.nsx.pl.

sinet.nsx.pl.   IN   TXT   "v=spf1 ip4:83.15.237.186/32 mx ptr mx:mail.sinet.nsx.pl ~all"

sinet.nsx.pl.   IN   NS   sinet.idealan.pl.

sinet.nsx.pl.   IN   NS   fns1.sgh.waw.pl.

sinet.nsx.pl.   IN   NS   fns2.sgh.waw.pl.

mail.sinet.nsx.pl.   IN   A   192.168.15.1

www.sinet.nsx.pl.   IN   A   192.168.15.1

ns.sinet.nsx.pl.   IN   A   192.168.15.1

router.sinet.nsx.pl.   IN   A   192.168.15.1

```

sinet.nsx.pl.external 

```

$TTL 2d

@   IN SOA   ns.sinet.nsx.pl.   root.sinet.nsx.pl. (

   2010013101   ;serial

   3h   ;refresh

   1h   ;retry

   1w   ;expiry

   1d )   ;minimum

sinet.nsx.pl.   IN   A   83.15.237.186

sinet.nsx.pl.   IN   MX   0 mail.sinet.nsx.pl.

sinet.nsx.pl.   IN   TXT   "v=spf1 ip4:83.15.237.186/32 mx ptr mx:mail.sinet.nsx.pl ~all"

sinet.nsx.pl.   IN   NS   sinet.idealan.pl.

sinet.nsx.pl.   IN   NS   fns1.sgh.waw.pl.

sinet.nsx.pl.   IN   NS   fns2.sgh.waw.pl.

mai.sinet.nsx.pl.   IN   A   83.15.237.186

www.sinet.nsx.pl.   IN   A   83.15.237.186

ns.sinet.nsx.pl.   IN   A   83.15.237.186

polion.sinet.nsx.pl.   IN   A   83.15.237.187

```

Lokalnie jest ok :

```

sinet ~ # host sinet.nsx.pl

sinet.nsx.pl has address 192.168.15.1

sinet.nsx.pl mail is handled by 0 mail.sinet.nsx.pl.

sinet ~ # host router

router.sinet.nsx.pl has address 192.168.15.1

sinet ~ # 

```

Ale już z zewnątrz nie jest widoczna domena sinet.nsx.pl, logi wyglądają w porządku : http://pastebin.com/m401db945

Co robię źle?

Ok, nie było tematu, zrobiłem wg. tego : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-402251.html i działa

----------

